# New Kraut



## GB

The other day I bought what I thought was Sourkraut. When I ate it though it did not have much of a tang. Upon closer inspection of the lable it seems I bought New Kraut instead of Sour Kraut. I had never heard of New Kraut. I am guessing it just has not been in the pickling liquid as long maybe. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## middie

No sorry Gb I never heard of it either.


----------



## GB

bump                          .


----------



## Constance

Speaking of kraut, has anyone tried Bush's Bavarian Style Sauerkraut? My daughter was doing my shopping last week, and couldn't find the Bush's jarred kraut that I always buy, and picked up a couple of cans of the Bavarian Style instead. It's seasoned with a bit of caraway seed, and while it's nice and tangy, it also has a hint of sweetness, posssibly from apple. I love it!


----------



## licia

I don't remember who it is made by, but I get a package in the refrigerated section that is really good.  We like kraut with sausage, with hot dogs, with pork chops, with spareribs and I like it just as a vegetable.


----------



## Constance

Me too, Licia...I can eat it out of the jar with a fork. You've got me thinking about it now. I have some leftover pork roast in the fridge, and I think I'll have a slice of that and some kraut for lunch.


----------



## cara

GB, I think it is, just as you assumed, fresh sourkraut...
Am I right, it was a bit firmer and more mild?


----------



## GB

Thanks Cara. Well the firmness seemed about the same to me, but it has been so long since I have had sauerkraut that I might not be remembering right. It was definitely milder though, that is for sure!


----------



## cara

It might be not canned...
Here in G you get canned one and in bags and the bagy taste better because they are not that cooked..
but the best is my moms selfmade sauerkraut..


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

The only place i can even find new kraut is on a kosher food website. I would assume, like previously stated, that it is just not fermented as long as regular kraut, but i really can't find info on it and now i really want to know.


----------



## licia

I remember my mom and a neighbor making sauerkraut when I was a child. It smelled terrible and I couldn't believe something that had smelled so bad could taste so good.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Never heard of that GB.  Personally, I like the twang!


----------



## GB

Me too Sizz. I was a little disapointed with this stuff. There was a twang, but it was mild. It wasn't bad stuff at all, but just not as good as the real sauerkraut.


----------



## SizzlininIN

My problem is I can never remember which brand I like and I end up buying the wrong one 1 out of 3 times.  I really should write it down.  DH did buy some out of a bag once and I didn't care for that.  I'd grown up on the kind out of the can and thats what I'm used to I guess. 

Ohhhhh that and polish sausage does sound good now.  Too bad I already prepared my veggies, early this a.m., for a stir-fry tonight.  Oh well there's always tomorrow.


----------



## GB

The kind I get in from a glass jar. The brand name is Ba-Tempte.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Never heard of that kind before.  I don't think its available in my local market.  In fact, I've never seen kraut in a jar before around here.


----------



## GB

In my supermarkets they keep it in the cooler with the hot dogs and bacon.


----------



## licia

I wonder if that is what I've been getting, without realizing it.  I get it because I don't like to think about kraut in a can and feel refrigerated is better whether it is in a jar or a bag. I will have to check when I'm at the grocery next time since I don't have any now.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:
			
		

> The kind I get in from a glass jar. The brand name is Ba-Tempte.


 
GB:

Is the Ba-Tempe a better tasting brand than the Silver Floss?


----------



## GB

I don't know. I am not familiar with Silver Floss. I know the Ba-Tempte brand from my grandparents and friends in NY. That is what they always got (kraut and pickles) when we were there so that is what I get now. Brand loyalty at it's best. I will have to look for Silver Floos though and give that a try.


----------



## SizzlininIN

I'll check out that section of the store GB and see if I can locate it.


----------



## GB

The label is white and red if that helps.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

here is the link to it on a kosher web site, it may or may not be the same one.  http://www.parkeastkosher.com/default.cfm?itemID=465&categoryID=153&page=shoppingCart/addOrderItem


----------



## GB

Yep that is the one. Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

maybe since it is on a kosher food website, that it is prepared in a special way, that is the only instance i have found of "new kraut"


----------



## GB

No it has nothing to do with it being kosher. I know I have had regular old sauerkraut from the same brand before.


----------



## Constance

I've had several friends who made homemade kraut, and it was very good. For all the trouble it takes though, I think I'll stick with the store-bought stuff. 

By the way, I heated up some of leftover pork roast with the Bavarian Style kraut for lunch today, toasted a couple pieces of sourdough bread, spread with mustard, and made my sandwich. Quite tasty.


----------



## momerlyn

GB said:
			
		

> In my supermarkets they keep it in the cooler with the hot dogs and bacon.


 
Ahem. No. Not with the bacon... on purpose. Ba Tamte is kosher.  

I love their kraut mixed with pickles and roasted peppers...


----------



## auntdot

OK, we grew up in NYC, and as we grew up we found kosher delis. Did not know each other then. But a very common experience here.

In the delis found the most wonderful hot dogs.  But the one thing definitely remember was the kraut.  Growing up had always had the very tart stuff, from a can or bag.

But the kosher delis had something that was less sour, somewhat more firm, and great.

Then we were able to get it in jars in the supermarkets, but always cold.

And have a few times, as we have moved about a bit, found the stuff there and there.  

Unfortunatley cannot find it here.

Once, several years ago, took a tried-and-true recipe from a respected book and tried to make the stuff.

When we looked at it after the suggested fermenting time, it was only a couple of days, really, well, I don't know what they call black fungus but it was not not anything you would want in your house. We put it in the backyard, hoping the moles would eat it.

Great mole food, I can only guess.  They grew like crazy after that.

Go figure.

Assume, like many other folks here, it is fresh, new kraut.  Sorta like the European version of kimchee.

But don't remember the carbon dioxide bubbles that I find in Kimchee.

Love the stuff.

Don't know why we only found the new kraut in areas that had many kosher food stores.

To the best of my limited knowledge on kosher requirements, kraut is just hunky dory, I would guess except during Passover (the yeast).

Anyway, that is all we can add.

Know it is not much, just wish we understood more.


----------



## GB

momerlyn said:
			
		

> Ahem. No. Not with the bacon... on purpose. Ba Tamte is kosher.


Yeah that always makes me laugh when I see it. I guess we don't have a lot of Jews stocking the shelves here in my town


----------



## DrGaellon

*What is New Kraut?*

Traditional sauerkraut is a fermented pickle - the cabbage is heavily salted, and as the liquid is thus extracted, natural yeasts and bacteria grow, producing acids which pickle the cabbage.

New kraut is more like a refrigerator pickle - the cabbage is soaked in a brine of salt, sugar and white vinegar (with or without other spices/flavorings). This produces a kraut with a bit more texture, more sweetness, and less overall sourness than the traditional kraut.


----------



## GB

Thanks for explaining the difference Dr G. Your explanation makes a lot of sense. Welcome to DC.


----------



## Dawgluver

Very interesting and informative, Dr!  Welcome!


----------



## buckytom

welcome, doc.

i buy ba tampte brand pickled stuff now and then.  i'll have to look for it more often knowing it's the last holdout in brooklyn.


----------



## JGDean

Bubbies sauerkraut is quite good. Slightly crisp but with good flavor.


----------



## pmeheran

GB said:


> The other day I bought what I thought was Sourkraut. When I ate it though it did not have much of a tang. Upon closer inspection of the lable it seems I bought New Kraut instead of Sour Kraut. I had never heard of New Kraut. I am guessing it just has not been in the pickling liquid as long maybe. Does anyone know what it is?



Kraut is simply german for cabbage.  Being german I could understand if they called it fermented cabbage instead of cabbage, but they called it sour cabbage.  A very practical and pragmatic people don't you think.  On another note, I don't think they could stop the fermentation absolutely by the time it was canned.  Maybe they are covering all bases.


----------



## pmeheran

JGDean said:


> Bubbies sauerkraut is quite good. Slightly crisp but with good flavor.



Are you kidding?  At the price I saw in store the other day, you could use it for money!


----------

